# Before and After Pics of Pet Shelter Adoptions



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2015)

What a difference a day makes for these lucky little guys.  Check out these before and after picture of pets from shelters...http://www.boredpanda.com/pet-adopti...after-one-day/


----------



## oldman (Jan 10, 2015)

Great pictures. Anyone that doesn't believe that animals have feeling and emotions only need to look at these pictures. My friend had a dog some years back that would cry. He thought the dog had an eye problem and took her to the Vet, but the Vet said her eyes were good and that some dogs can actually cry. He asked him when does her eyes become wet/ Is there any special times when he noticed it happening.. He said anytime that she wants to go for a walk and he doesn't take her and when she has been left alone for hours and they come home, they can see that her eyes are all wet. Makes sense.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, for any pet, it's great to be FREE, RELAXING and LOVED! 
Thanks for the posting SB. Love to see a dog that is HAPPY!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 10, 2015)

Nobody is ever going to convince me that dogs don't have souls.


----------



## Ina (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello Jujube,
I agree, even bibles tell us that God made animals first.  I truly believe that my little Izzy's soul is as important as mine.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I hate to see animals caged. If I were a rich person I would have a no kill shelter and their enclosures would be much much bigger. They look so sad....Levi was a rescue and he ran from the sight of a cage...he wouldn't even go see the puppies when we took him to pet store to look around and pick himself out a toy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)

You're very kind for rescuing Levi, Vicky...and giving him a good and loving home.  I hate to see animals in cages too, I don't go to zoos or circuses, don't approve of the way they treat the animals.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't like Zoos or circuses either. And I hate seeing dogs in chains  a mile away from the house. If people are gonna have a pet, then have a pet  inside where they belong. I wish there would be a law for that too.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2015)

That was painful to look at even though the ones shown had happy outcomes, just heartbreaking to see the sadness in their eyes does make you smile to see how happy they were after as well.  I used to volunteer at a no-kill shelter, it gave me great joy to work with the animals there.  If not for my medical problems, I would sign up to help out at one now.  Such wonderful creatures.


----------



## John C (Jan 18, 2015)

When my beloved Beagle of 13 years passed away, I was devastated and frantically looking for a new companion.  Within only one month, I found Pikey, a 7 year old beagle in a nearby shelter.  We were instant friends even before the end of a short ride home.  At home, he carefully checked everything out and seemed pleased with what he found.  He selected my bed as his place to sleep. Pikey has been a Godsend in helping me through the grief for my first Beagle.  He is so enthusiastic for our morning walk that it alerts me to the fact that we have a new day to be together.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

yes indeed it is sad ..................I cannot stand it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 18, 2015)

John C said:


> When my beloved Beagle of 13 years passed away, I was devastated and frantically looking for a new companion.  Within only one month, I found Pikey, a 7 year old beagle in a nearby shelter.  We were instant friends even before the end of a short ride home.  At home, he carefully checked everything out and seemed pleased with what he found.  He selected my bed as his place to sleep. Pikey has been a Godsend in helping me through the grief for my first Beagle.  He is so enthusiastic for our morning walk that it alerts me to the fact that we have a new day to be together.



Nice little story John.  I see you are new and I don't think you went to the introduction page so we all get to greet you.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

God Bless you for being able to rescue another companion so soon . And especially an older one. I cannot do that yet, I don't know if I could anymore. I still have Nyla Jane to care for yet She has ODV (old dog vestibular.) It is sad but she will recover the Vet said . 
And you are absolutely right about you both having a new day everyday the Lord allows our eyes to open.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)

John C said:


> When my beloved Beagle of 13 years passed away, I was devastated and frantically looking for a new companion.  Within only one month, I found Pikey, a 7 year old beagle in a nearby shelter.  We were instant friends even before the end of a short ride home.  At home, he carefully checked everything out and seemed pleased with what he found.  He selected my bed as his place to sleep. Pikey has been a Godsend in helping me through the grief for my first Beagle.  He is so enthusiastic for our morning walk that it alerts me to the fact that we have a new day to be together.



Hi John, welcome to the forum! :welcome:  Sorry to hear about your Beagle, and so good to know that Pikey is there to keep you company and help your heart heal.  You're very kind for rescuing him from a shelter and giving him a loving home.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I am sorry I got the wrong person ugh I am new too John C. Thank you for being able to rescue another companion so soon. I am very sorry about your beagle that passed.

Welcome to the Forum too.


----------

